# help with nav and anchor light instal on aluminum boat



## dereke18 (Sep 11, 2014)

i have a nav light up front and a slot for an anchor light out of the back. i know i need an anchor light. what else will i need. what gauge wire, will i need a breaker? a fuse box with switch panel? etc. i have one battery as of now but i will be getting another for longer run times with all i have hooked up to it.
and about how much do you figure it will all run?


thanks


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 11, 2014)

Man I will tell you that what look like little projects by everybody are much more involved than they look. Yea its gonna be easy and "cheap" is relative to your situation. Stay tuned for my DIY LED nav/stern job I will be doing in the next couple days. I have spent about a week rounding up parts. I spent 20 bucks on a dpdt switch alone today at west marine. Wire is about 60 cents a foot for 14ga double. You will need connectors of various sizes, and X fuses depending on your wiring design. If you need help, post some pictures and we will try to help. I will tell you im using pvc, clear tubing, and a flagpole holder and an led strip for the pole light if that helps


----------



## richg99 (Sep 11, 2014)

Just a thought, and it depends on how much you fish at dark.....but the kayakers are making cheap "anchor" lights out of $2.00 LED flashlights, stuck on PVC poles. LEDs draw so little power that a rechargeable battery set up might do the trick. I'll try to find a YouTube on it. 
richg99

Here is one of many....Sources--Boats--Anchor Light for Small Boats: https://youtu.be/7bodYd2MzMQ


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 12, 2014)

To caveat off of richg99, they also sell battery powered lights designed for this purpose. I actually have a set laying around.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Sep 12, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366051#p366051 said:


> Dark3 » 12 Sep 2014, 06:32[/url]"]To caveat off of richg99, they also sell battery powered lights designed for this purpose. I actually have a set laying around.



Less than $30...

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Attwood-Portable-Navigation-Light-Kit/19767369


----------



## richg99 (Sep 12, 2014)

Another article about diy nav lights...and...another you tube video. richg99

'morningstar.JPG' . Click Here to view large photo
A sailor


Building a Portable Kayak Stern Light for under $2: https://youtu.be/Ok7VtUB4S5kOK av tubes


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 12, 2014)

My stuff is getting close..got the front done


----------



## richg99 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmmm...my LINK to the nav light story was incorrect. This should work..

https://www.sail-world.com/cruising/canada/DIY-Solar-LED-Navigation-Lights/68108


----------



## ggoldy (Sep 12, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366084#p366084 said:


> richg99 » 12 Sep 2014, 18:47[/url]"]Hmmm...my LINK to the nav light story was incorrect. This should work..
> 
> https://www.sail-world.com/cruising/canada/DIY-Solar-LED-Navigation-Lights/68108


The video has been removed, but I HAVE to play with this idea. Thank you.


----------

